# لا حساسية من الفول السوداني بعد اليوم



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

نعم سيمكنكم في القريب العاجل أكل ما تشاءونه من هذه المكسرات اللذيذه دون ظهور أعراض الحساسية عليكم

هذا ما أعلنه أخيراَ علماء من الولايات المتحدة الأمركية حيث تمكنوا أخيرا من عزل الجين

المسبب لظهور الحساسية من الفول السوداني حتى عند تناول حفنة صغيرة منه

ففي بعض الأحيان يكفى تناول مقدار ضئيل يصل إلى 2 ممليجرام لظهور حساسية مهدده لحياة الشخص

المصاب والخطورة هنا تكمن في أن الشخص المصاب قد يتناول هذا المقدار الضئيل جدا دون علمه عن طريقة أكل منتجات صنعت في مصانع تنتج منتجات أخرى تحتوى على الفول السوداني 

وبذلك لا يدرى متى تهاجمه الحساسية وقد لا يستطيع معالجتها في الوقت المناسب مما قد يسبب الوفاة 

كنتيجة لما يدعى بالصدمة التحسسية

أما الأن فقد تمكن الباحثون الأمريكيون من جامعة جورجيا من عزل نوعين مختلفين من البروتينات المهددة لحياة الأشخاص المصابين بالحساسية في نبات الفول السوداني 

مما يعطي أملاَ لهؤلاء في التوصل قريباَ لعلاج لهذه الحالة كما يعطي أملاَ للعلماء بأنهم على الطريق
لإنتاج مواد غذائية أكثر أمنا لهم لا يخشى عليهم بعد التهامها من الوفاة

...........................................................
المصدر 
العربي العلمي​


----------



## المهندس (31 يوليو 2009)

مساؤك خيرات ..

أول مره أسمع عن الفول السوداني انه يسبب حساسية !
هل الحساسيه تختلف من شخص لآخر تجاه هذا النبات ؟
لماذا الفول السوداني بالذات وماهي الاعراض التي قد يسببها ؟

وألف شكر لك على هذا الموضوع ..

تحياتي


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

المهندس قال:


> مساؤك خيرات ..
> 
> أول مره أسمع عن الفول السوداني انه يسبب حساسية !
> هل الحساسيه تختلف من شخص لآخر تجاه هذا النبات ؟
> ...


 
شكراً لمرورك أخي

ولإجابة سؤال حضرتك الاول 

نعم أخي الحساسية تختلف من شخص لأخر تجاه هذا النبات بدليل ان حضرتك ليس عندك حساسية الفول السواني

لماذا الفول السوداني بالذات وماهي الاعراض التي قد يسببها ؟

لا اخي هناك العديد من الاطعمة والادوية ايضا تسبب حساسية لاشخاص معينين

وكما ذكر في المقال ان نوعين مختلفين من البروتينات تسبب هذه الحساسية

اعراض الحساسية تقريباً على حد علمي طفح جلدي وضيق في التنفس واحمرار بالجلد

ملاحظة
انا لست خبيرة في هذا المجال فقط كانت إجابتي في حدود علمي وإحتكاكي اتناء عملي بالمرضى


----------



## المهندس (31 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك مليون عافية على تعليقك ..

للتو تذكرت موقف زميل لي من البيض ..
يقول لا يأكله لأنه يسبب له احمرار في الوجه بشكل واضح ..

و تحياتي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (31 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك على مشاركاتك ونأمل منك المزيد






بالنسبة لأعراض حساسية الفول السوداني (فستق العبيد كما نسميه) فهي: احمرار بالجلد وحكة، تورم الشفتين والحلق، وصعوبة في التنفس، والتأثير على الجهاز الهضمي بالقيء والإسهال، والإغماء.


وهي تختلف من شخص لآخر -كما ذكرت- وقد تصل في بعض الحالات إلى الوفاة


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> أشكرك على مشاركاتك ونأمل منك المزيد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيراً أختي على الايضاح

لاول مرة أخذ بالي من تورم الشفتين

طيب اختي قي مصر بناكل الفسيخ وبعد ما اكله شفتي بتورم ممكن يكون دا عرض لتسمم بسيط 

وحتى لو كان اختي الفسيخ لا يقاوم الصراحة


----------



## ربيع عاطر (31 يوليو 2009)

مصابيح الهدى قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أختي على الايضاح
> 
> لاول مرة أخذ بالي من تورم الشفتين
> 
> ...


 

بصراحة لا أعرف الفسيخ 

ويمكن أن يكون ما يحدث معك حساسية بسيطة -وليست تسمماً- ولكن الحذر واجب لأن وجود الحساسية يعني وجود الخطر فدرجة الحساسية تختلف من وقت لآخر في الشخص الواحد

وتحدث معي أيضاً حالة مشابهة عند تناول الدرّاق




ولكن السؤال الذي يراودني هل تختلف (الحساسية من الفول السوداني) عن (مرض أنيميا الفول)؟


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (31 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك اختي على الرد :84:

الفسيخ اختي سمك مملح بيتملح بطريقة بتساعد على نمو البكتريا ومع ذلك معظمنا في مصر بنحبه

الصحة بترفع حالة الطوارئ عندنا وبتلغي الاجازات الرسمية يوم شم النسيم (عيد الربيع ) عيد فرعوني

بيشتهر فيه اكل الفسيخ

بس جزاك خيراً اختي على التنبيه لان في الاول ماكنتش بلاحظ تورم شفتي وبدأ التورم يزيد باتدريج في كل مرة أكل فيها الفسيخ يمكن هذا تمهيد لاعراض حادة ربنا يستر وإن شاء الله اخذ بالي

مشكووووووورة اختي


----------



## المهندس (31 يوليو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على هذه المعلومات ..

طيب أنا ماعرفت الفسيخ في البداية ..
لكن الحمد لله تم ايضاحه 

لكن ماهو الدراق ؟


----------



## ربيع عاطر (31 يوليو 2009)

أسأل الله العافية لي ولكم



المهندس قال:


> لكن ماهو الدراق ؟


 
هذا هو الدرّاق peaches








ماذا يسمّى عندكم؟


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> أسأل الله العافية لي ولكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


تقصدي اختي الخوخ ماتوقعت ان يكون حضرتك عندك بوادر حساسية من  الخوخ 

الخوخ له فوائد كبيرة منها انه بيحمي الجهاز الهضمي من المشاكل السرطانية

سبحان الخالق

اكرمك الله اختي الكريمة


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

مصابيح الهدى قال:


> تقصدي اختي الخوخ ماتوقعت ان يكون حضرتك عندك بوادر حساسية من الخوخ
> 
> الخوخ له فوائد كبيرة منها انه بيحمي الجهاز الهضمي من المشاكل السرطانية
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاكم الله خيراً على المعلومات المخيفة :16:

بالنسبة للدراق... هو يختلف عن الخوخ.... (ربما يقال عن الدراق في سوريا الخوخ في مصر )

الدراق = (الدراقن باللهجة الشامية) ، وهو ما وضعت صورة له مشرفتنا الأخت ربيع عاطر..

أما الخوخ، فهو نوع مختلف من الفواكه.. وله الشكل الكروي، واللون الخمري (الأحمر الداكن)، شبيه بالجانرك (ولكن الجانرك أقسى ولونه أخضر وطعمه حامض) .. وصورة الخوخ هي التالية :









بالمناسبة ..... بالعودة للموضوع ..... واحد من إخواني لا يتأثر بالفول السوداني، ولكن عنده حساسية من : 
1- الدراق
2- المشمش
3- الخيار

ولكن يجب الانتباه إلى أن الحساسية لا تنشأ عنده من أكل هذه الأصناف من الفواكه، وإنما من لمسها  ، حيث نلاحظ انتفاخ عينيه بشكل كبير مع الاحمرار :10:

أي أن قشرتها ربما تؤدي إلى الحساسية عنده، فإذا قدم له طبقاً جاهزاً يأكله باستخدام الشوكة (fork) مثلاً، فلا يتحسس منه....

وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى تحسس من نوع آخر، غير التحسس الجلدي، وهو التحسس من أكل الفول.. يدعى كما أظن (أنيميا الفول)؟؟ لست متأكداً، ولكن حامل هذا النوع من التحسس لا يستطيع أكل الفول، حيث ان ذلك قد يؤدي إلى انحلال الدم، وبالتالي الوفاة..

لكم جميــــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

ياهلا بك مشرفتنا ربيع عاطر ..
بالنسبة للصورة فيمكن تعودنا نقول عنها الخوخ مع انها مو خوخ 

وهذه معلومات حصلتها عن الدراق :
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/دراق


أبو الحلول ..
على كذا خوفتني من الفول السوداني !
لكن لماذا سمي بهذا الاسم مع أنه موطنه كما أعتقد امريكا ..

تحياتي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 أغسطس 2009)

أشكركم على المشاركات وإغناء الموضوع بالمعلومات



ربيع عاطر قال:


> ولكن السؤال الذي يراودني هل تختلف (الحساسية من الفول السوداني) عن (مرض أنيميا الفول)؟


 


بالنسبة لمرض أنيميا الفول تجدون المزيد في هذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1196275-4-post.html


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 أغسطس 2009)

صورة أخرى للخوخ


الخوخ Prunes






http://www.600kb.com/ 

ماذا تسمونه أنتم؟


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أما الخوخ، فهو نوع مختلف من الفواكه.. وله الشكل الكروي، واللون الخمري (الأحمر الداكن)، شبيه بالجانرك (ولكن الجانرك أقسى ولونه أخضر وطعمه حامض) .. وصورة الخوخ هي التالية :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بصراحة انا اتلخبط بين الصور واعتقد ان احسن طريقة لتفريق بين اسماء الفواكة هو تذوقها لان :73:الصور مابتفيد

لذلك ننتظر من اخونا السوريين احضار خوخ حقيقي ملموس ولنتخطى مرحلة الصور ليتم القدرة على التفريق :76:

شكراً جميعا لكم اخواني الكرام لتشريفكم الموضوع


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس قال:


> أبو الحلول ..
> على كذا خوفتني من الفول السوداني !
> لكن لماذا سمي بهذا الاسم مع أنه موطنه كما أعتقد امريكا ..
> 
> تحياتي


أهلاً مديــــــرنا العزيز المهندس  

لا أبداً، لم أقصد الفول السوداني، وإنما قصدت الفول العادي (من البقوليات) - fava bean  ..... والمرض الذي ذكرته أنا هو تماماً ما أشارت له الأخت ربيع في المشاركة التالية :


ربيع عاطر قال:


> بالنسبة لمرض أنيميا الفول تجدون المزيد في هذا الرابط [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1196275-4-post.html"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1196275-4-post.html[/URL]


علماً أن درجاته تتفاوت، والأعراض والتأثيرات غالباً ما تكون أقل بكثير مما يقوله الأطباء 





مصابيح الهدى قال:


> بصراحة انا اتلخبط بين الصور واعتقد ان احسن طريقة لتفريق بين اسماء الفواكة هو تذوقها لان :73:الصور مابتفيد
> 
> لذلك ننتظر من اخونا السوريين احضار خوخ حقيقي ملموس ولنتخطى مرحلة الصور ليتم القدرة على التفريق :76:
> 
> شكراً جميعا لكم اخواني الكرام لتشريفكم الموضوع


أهلاً أختي....... مهمة توصيل الطلبات تركنا آليتها للأخ المهندس باعتباره موجوداً معنا الآن :68:

موضوع مفيد، لكم جميــــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> صورة أخرى للخوخ
> 
> 
> الخوخ prunes
> ...




هذا نسميه خوووووووووووخ ..
وهو المقصود ..

بس الدراق ماتعودنا نقول عنه هالاسم ..
لذلك كل شي يشبه الخوخ يصير خوخ


----------



## المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

مصابيح الهدى قال:


> بصراحة انا اتلخبط بين الصور واعتقد ان احسن طريقة لتفريق بين اسماء الفواكة هو تذوقها لان :73:الصور مابتفيد
> 
> لذلك ننتظر من اخونا السوريين احضار خوخ حقيقي ملموس ولنتخطى مرحلة الصور ليتم القدرة على التفريق :76:
> 
> شكراً جميعا لكم اخواني الكرام لتشريفكم الموضوع




أيوه هذا الكلام الصح 
كأني قرأت الأصل لشجرة الدراق هو دمشق والا لأ ..


----------



## المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً مديــــــرنا العزيز المهندس
> 
> لا أبداً، لم أقصد الفول السوداني، وإنما قصدت الفول العادي (من البقوليات) - fava bean  ..... والمرض الذي ذكرته أنا هو تماماً ما أشارت له الأخت ربيع في المشاركة التالية :
> 
> ...



الفول عاد هذه وجبه رئيسية في الإفطار اليومي عند الكثير ..
ومع ذلك ما سمعت بأن فيه ناس تتأثر منه !

وبخصوص توصيل الطلبات ..
فأنت أرسل ومو مشكلة نوصلها :59:


----------



## نوارة (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

أظن أنه في خلط في تصنيف الفواكه عندكم

فهذه ماشي خوخ هي البرقوق عندنا بالفرنسي prunes













أما هدي فهي خوخ ملقم بالبرقوق ( يعني شجرة خوخ ممزوجة مع شجرة البرقوق إن صح التعبير)






أما الخوخ الحقيقي (peaches) عندنا فهو في الصورة





​


----------



## المهندس (2 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك مليوووون عافية على التوضيح ..
بس يبقى كلها خوخ بخوخ 

اللي اقصده بالخوخ و يسمى خوخ هو الصورة الثانية ..
و الأخيره مالها اسم معين عندي بس اسميها خوخ بعد ..

تحياتي


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (3 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس قال:


> أيوه هذا الكلام الصح
> كأني قرأت الأصل لشجرة الدراق هو دمشق والا لأ ..


 
نعم أخي انا ايضاً اتذكر اني قرأت هذا

عفوا اشقاء العروبة طالما راح ناكل خوخ من عندكم يبقى الخوخ موطنه الأصلي سوريا

واكيد موش ح يكون خوخ بس انتم اصل الكرم كله:56:


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (3 أغسطس 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> أظن أنه في خلط في تصنيف الفواكه عندكم​
> فهذه ماشي خوخ هي البرقوق عندنا بالفرنسي prunes​
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيراً على الايضاح والمرور الرااااااائع


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (3 أغسطس 2009)

حتى لا يضيع حق الفول السوداني بين الحساسية وسحر الفاكهة

وحتى لا يحتج علينا فالنعطيه حقه ولنحسن من صورته

هذا استخدام الفول السوداني في شكل مشروب






امــــــــــــــــا هذا عند استخدامه في اصناف الحلويات الجزائرية






فوائد الفول السوداني ........... منقوووووولة


الفول السوداني يخفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم 
أثبتت الأبحاث التي أجريت في المركز الأميركي للبحوث الزراعية أن الفول السوداني مفيد للقلب, الأمر الذي يناقض المفاهيم المعروفة عن هذا النوع من المكسرات الغنية بالدهون التي كان يعتقد أنها تمثل خطرا على صحة جهاز القلب الوعائي لأنها تزيد خطر البدانة وترفع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم.


وأوضح الباحثون في الإدارة الأميركية لبحوث الزراعة أن الفول السوداني يقلل مستويات الكولسترول الكلي في الدم نظرا لاحتوائه على مادة "ريزفيراترول" التي أثبتت فعاليتها في المحافظة على سلامة القلب من الأمراض, مما يجعله أحد أنواع الأطعمة المفيدة التي تسهم في خفض معدلات الإصابة بالأمراض القلبية.


ومع ذلك يرى الخبراء في مركز ويسكونسن الطبي أن انخفاض معدلات أمراض القلب في الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الفول السوداني يرجع بصورة رئيسية إلى فيتامين (E) المتوافر فيه وليس إلى مادة "ريزفيراترول", وذلك بسبب صعوبة الكشف عن هذه المادة في دم هؤلاء الأشخاص.


الفول السوداني يحتوي على مادة تعالج السل
قد تساعد مادة كيمياوية موجودة في الفول السوداني في معالجة مرض السل، كما جاء في بحث علمي. 
ويعتبر السل سببا في وفاة مليوني شخص في العالم سنويا. لكن الكثيرين ممن يتعرضون للعصيات المسببة للسل لا يظهر عليهم المرض. ويبين ذلك أنه في معظم الحالات يكون الجهاز المناعي قويا بما يكفي لمنع البكتريا من التسبب في المرض. ويعتقد أن لأول أوكسيد النيتروجين دورا رئيسيا في تحرك دفاعات الجسم. 


ويرى العلماء أن النقص في هذا المركب الكيماوي يجعل من الأفراد معرضين أكثر للإصابة بالأمراض. وبالتالي فإنه على الصعيد النظري قد يساعد تعزيز مستوى أول أوكسيد النيتروجين على حل المشكلة. وإحدى الطرق التي من شأنها رفع مستوى هذا المركب هي بتعاطي كبسولات الآرجينين التي يستخدمها الجسم لإنتاج أول أوكسيد النتروجين. ويوجد الآرجنين بتركيز عال في الفول السوداني. 


وقد أجرى علماء من جامعة لينكوبينج السويدية تجارب لإثبات هذه النظرية في دراسة شملت 120 مريضا بالسل في إثيوبيا. 
وقد أعطي المتطوعون إما كبسولات الآرجنين أو كبسولات وهمية لمدة أربعة أسابيع سوية مع العلاج العادي. 
وقد استجاب المرضى الذين تلقوا الآرجنينن أسرع للعلاج مقارنة بأقرانهم الذين لم يتعاطوه. 
وقد اختفت بمعدل أسرع أعراض مثل السعال الحاد، وقد أظهر فحص اللعاب مستوى أقل من البكتريا المسببة للسل مقارنة بالأشخاص الذين أخذوا الكبسولات الوهمية. ويعتقد الباحثون أن العلاج بالآرجنين قد يساعد على تقليص مدة تعاطي الأدوية الخاصة بمعالجة السل. كما يعتقدون بأنه يقلل من خطر انتقال المرض خلال مراحل العدوى. 


وقال رئيس فريق البحث الدكتور توماس شون لا بي بي سي أونلاين إن من المهم التركيز على أن نظام المضادات الحيوية الأربعة الموصوفة من قبل منظمة الصحة الدولية هي الطريقة الأهم لمعالجة السل. لكنه يضيف أن إضافة الآرجنين قد يمثل خيارا علاجيا جديدا لجعل العلاج أكثر تأثيرا، بواسطة رفع قدرة الجهاز المناعي على الاستجابة، وذلك بسبب زيادة انتاج أول أوكسيد النتروجين. 


وفي المناطق التي لا تتوفر فيها كبسولات الآرجينين يرى الباحثون أن بإمكان السكان الحصول على الآرجنين من بعض مصادر طبيعية مثل الفول السوداني الغني بالآرجنيين. ويقول الدكتور شون إن أنواع أخرى من المواد تحتوي على الآرجنين لكن الفول السوداني يحتوي على تركيز أكبر منه، إضافة إلى كونه رخيص الثمن ومتوفر دائما في كل مكان من العالم. 


كما يحتوي الفول السوداني على عناصر غذائية أخرى مثل الدهون التي قد يكون لها أثر إيجابي في علاج المرض. ويعتقد الدكتور جون هارفي من جمعية أمراض الصدر البريطانية بأن هذا البحث مثير للاهتمام لكنه يحتاج إلى المزيد من الدراسة. ويقول إنه يعزز أدلة أخرى على أن التغذية المتوازنة الغنية بالفواكه والخضر قد تحمي من تطور أمراض الرئة مثل السل والربو. 

​


----------

